# Yeast Infection & Probiotics



## eiregirl04

Hi, About a week ago, I started all these new natural remedies for IBS-A. They are products from Renewlife http://www.renewlife.com/. I am taking the Irritable Bowl Support & Probiotics. However, I don't feel any better but maybe worse. I am more constipated and have developed a yeast infection on top of it. Has anybody read anything about Probiotics causing yeast infections? I was thinking that they might be related. Has anybody had any luck with probiotics helping with IBS? Could the probiotics be causing me more excess gas and constipation issues?I need help because I am so tired of feeling so bad every day and then trying products that are not helping or making me feel worse.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Probioitcs are hit and miss with IBS. However, sometimes they do certain people a lot of good.Usually probiotics are used to help treat and prevent vaginal yeast infections, so I don't know of much information about them causing them.Sometimes there can be a bit more gas when starting a probiotic and some formulas use prebiotics which can be a source of gas for some people when the other bacteria eat them. Probiotics should reduce gas volume as they stop digesting carbs before they get to the all that is left is gas stage. Some of them are used to treat diarrhea so they may alter how the bowel moves things. Some species seem to speed things up for some people so it depends on what they put in there.


----------



## lidelg51

There are so many varieties of probiotics...you have try a lot of them to see what works for you and what doesn't. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hester

Not sure - but I started probotics and an herbal AB called Tanabit. Two weeks into therapy I developed a yeast infection. Have not had sex in months. It is yeast as my OB confirmed no bacteria or STD. I used the Monostat but this burning will NOT go away. I am now stopping the two "herbals" to see if it is caused by them. In the meantime, I am back to Candex and avoiding all sugar, carbs and alcohol. I wish I knew. Maybe more women will answer this post at some point.


----------



## eightpaws

I tried a course of probiotics & ended up with the first & only severe yeast infection that I've ever had in my life.......it started approx 5 days after I finished the probiotics & I made an assumption that there was a connection, even though I've never heard of it before. I wanted to try a different kind (of probiotics) to see if it would help with my IBS-A, but am hesitant due to the outcome of the last ones that I took. I too went to the dr & was tested; no bacteria or STD. Soooo frustrating!


----------



## Exelweb

I am not well aware of the word probiotics. But i can certainly help you with some good and effective Home remedies. Yes i have natural home remedies that will surely help you with your never ending constipation problem. You will be guided with Natural Home Remedies for Constipation and you cannot believe that these simple things will switch off your CONSTIPATION..........


----------



## Hester

Exelweb said:


> I am not well aware of the word probiotics. But i can certainly help you with some good and effective Home remedies. Yes i have natural home remedies that will surely help you with your never ending constipation problem. You will be guided with Natural Home Remedies for Constipation and you cannot believe that these simple things will switch off your CONSTIPATION..........


(LOL) I wish that was my problem. I have IBS-D, SIBO, a rare autoimmune disorder, and severe diverticulosis. I go to four MDs and an ND. Not to be rude, but this thread is about yeast. Probotics are good bacteria to help breakdown bad bacteria, toxins and yeast in the large bowel. My current treatment plan has me able to work again which is something I never thought possible a few years ago. And, probotics do help many of us who for whatever reason no longer have the normal gut flora to protect us from disease. Unfortunately, there are a million different probotics and some are just garbage. Sorry, but I think your post is in the wrong place. There is an IBS-C thread and discussions on IBS-A where your information might be useful and appreciated.


----------



## lidelg51

multi post..edit.


----------



## lidelg51

Actually, the original poster asked questions about probiotics and their possible connection to yeast and constipation, so I don't see any problem with any of the previous postings. Though there is a dedicated forum for IBS-C, perhaps she didnt feel comfortable posting about yeast infections on the IBS-C board. Some people find probiotics to be very effective with relieving constipation as well as many of the symptoms of yeast which actually has many forms. Then again, for some probiotics will make little to no difference at all.


----------



## Hester

lidelg51 said:


> Actually, the original poster asked questions about probiotics and their possible connection to yeast and constipation, so I don't see any problem with any of the previous postings. Though there is a dedicated forum for IBS-C, perhaps she didnt feel comfortable posting about yeast infections on the IBS-C board. Some people find probiotics to be very effective with relieving constipation as well as many of the symptoms of yeast which actually has many forms. Then again, for some probiotics will make little to no difference at all.


I was probably a bit harsh. It just seemed an out of place link. Anyway, I have heard that probotics can cause "die off". So maybe that is why some of us got yeast infections. I also get "formed" stools taking them as opposed to diarrhea. It is probably hard to find the proper balance. If some of us were missing a strain for many, many years - a slow slide and suddenly there is a population of 50 billion, that might cause some changes.


----------

